# Drip



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I finally have my 55 300 Utility purring like a kitten. However, whenever I drive it (it does not happen when sitting still) a get a continual drip (which ends up in a clear puddle) from under the Torque Amplifier Case. The leak is not from any plug or gasket it is from a 3/8 inch diameter drain whole in the pan of the case just to the left side of the tractor centerline. I don't find any fluids low nor do I see anything performance wise, but the puddle (which smells and tastes like water, not antifreeze).

Help.:dazed:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Has the tractor been sitting for a long time that water may have condensed somewhere and is being thrown out as you drive it?


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

That is what I thought it was since this had sat in a field for years before I got it. But it has been in my shop for the last five months and I would have thougth any water would have been gone by now. I am going to drive it around with the Torque Amplifier on for a while (which has not been used in years) and see if it is stuck up in the works somewhere. 

The mystery to me is why that open, un-threaded drain hole is there in the first place. It does not show up on the service manual either.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't recall there being an open drain hole on my 350 Utility. Perhaps the previous owner drilled it there to get rid of the water? Is there a cracked casting or something that is letting rain water in? My 350 had a crack in the casting that supports the shift lever that was letting water into the transmission.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

*300 leak*

Well I took a really good look and I have found a crack all the way across the casting cover for the gear shift lever. I don't know if this is how the water got in, but I am going to expoxy it shut and see what happens. It is cast iron and I think welding would just make it worse. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Our 350 cracked in the same spot. Is it between the two bolts holding the rear of the casting down? That long flat piece behind the shift lever is where the detent balls and springs are for the shift forks. I took ours off and welded it and then ground it smooth. If yours cracked there and you epoxy it, I'd put some big washers on the bolts to keep that plate down so it doesn't mess up the detents for the shifting.


----------

